# RSS news feed is back + 1 new feed



## Costello (Feb 3, 2005)

*RSS FEED URL*
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php

*NEW RSS FEATURE*
RSS news feed now fully customizable!
Click here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=238...st&p=542464


Hunter has also coded a RSS feed for latest topics:
http://gbatemp.net/rss-topics.php
This channel is now disabled for security reasons.


Enjoy!


----------



## Puck The Joker (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice job guys, but I have just one problem with the Topics feed. I would rather have it list who made the last post and not who made the topic, I don't really care who made the topic. If its possible to do this, that would be great. If not, oh well.


----------



## Lily (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree, last poster as opposed to topic creator would make the feed just wonderful.


----------



## Tweeder (Nov 11, 2005)

I cant get the rss feed to work on firefox or trillian pro with the news plugin, anyone else having problems? Even if I go to the rss address I get the proper heading info but no new news posts....

Is it possible the news is not getting updated to the .rss file propery?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 11, 2005)

That's because it's been down since GBATemp went down with hosting troubles a week or so back (or more, I can't remember). Anyway, I request that this gets fixed please.


----------



## Tweeder (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll hang in there, please fix this asap though! It keeps my coming back to the site much much more.


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Jan 17, 2007)

would separate nds, homebrew, GBA and, wii feeds be possible?
Dunno how they are set up or coded so oblivious to how much work that would entail.


----------



## Costello (Jan 17, 2007)

OK, I've edited the rss script a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now you can select exactly what you want in the RSS feed.

If you still use this address:
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php
you'll get exactly the same feed as before.

but now, you can specify a parameter: "show".
Show must be a 5-digits string, example:
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=00100

Show = 00100 means:
the 1st character (0): it disables the "gbatemp & scene news".
the 2nd character (0): it disables the "GBA releases"
the 3rd character (1): it ENABLES the "NDS releases"
the 4th character (0): it disables the "Wii releases"
the 5th character (0): it disables the "Homebrew news".

So... you can really choose every possibility.

If you only want the GBA+NDS+Wii releases:
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=01110

If you only want the other news (non releases):
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=10001

You can also want to view the releases in different feeds
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=01000 (GBA releases only)
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=00100 (NDS releases only)
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=00010 (Wii releases only)

etc.


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Costello! Thats exactly what I was after


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2007)

glad I could help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might be adding rss feeds for individual topics, or individual forums... 
it's not really that hard to code.


----------



## MR_COW (Jan 18, 2007)

Dude, thats awesome. I love it!


----------



## kobewan (Feb 14, 2007)

Definitely very awesome.

However, if its not too much to ask, can you make it so that there is a way to show the whole article in the feed summary, instead of only who posted it and how many replies there are?


----------



## mcbey (Feb 14, 2007)

^agreed

Just easier to load the main page than to check the RSS


----------



## Gendou Ikari 201 (Feb 22, 2007)

I added the 10001 news rss in Google Reader, but I can only see the title of the posts, and not the content. Can this be fixed please?


----------



## Costello (Mar 3, 2007)

The content isn't supposed to be shown. If you want to read the posts you'll have to visit the forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just fixed the feeds for the new server.


----------



## Gendou Ikari 201 (Apr 22, 2007)

Way to go, Costello!


----------



## StingX (Aug 31, 2007)

its dead


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 31, 2007)

Please note that the RSS feed is BROKEN with the current Russian release. If you remove the NDS releases category it should work again...

- Sam


----------



## psykopat (Aug 31, 2007)

Very very usefull !! I use 00110 a lot


----------



## DjFIL (Sep 26, 2007)

this is excelent for my ipod touch browser... but one question.  anyway to set it so it's on latest release order, not based on latest forum post for that release?


----------



## Costello (Feb 3, 2005)

*RSS FEED URL*
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php

*NEW RSS FEATURE*
RSS news feed now fully customizable!
Click here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=238...st&p=542464


Hunter has also coded a RSS feed for latest topics:
http://gbatemp.net/rss-topics.php
This channel is now disabled for security reasons.


Enjoy!


----------



## xenon (Oct 5, 2007)

Would it be possible to set the feed not to repeat entries? I assume it now periodically checks threads and repeats entries when their post count is increased, but I find that quite undesirable.


----------



## JoseBove (Oct 7, 2007)

box art or screeshot in the display would be great, but i have no idea wether or not it's possible


----------



## superkris (Oct 22, 2007)

RSS feed is stuck at DS #1539: TEST (Japan)


----------



## Xenocide (Dec 3, 2007)

Can someone add GUIDs / pubdates to the feeds?  It'd help my reader from showing old entries as new dups I think.


----------



## Costello (Dec 4, 2007)

can you give me an example of a RSS feed using these tags, so I can add them ?


----------



## NiCK_TM (Jan 6, 2008)

Great work, although for some unknown reason it doesn't seem to be working in Firefox 3 latest nightly, it simply says bookmark failed to load when set as a live bookmark... I'm not sure why as the feed itself is viewable and the live bookmark worked in FF2


----------



## shark1987 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(xenon @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> Would it be possible to set the feed not to repeat entries? I assume it now periodically checks threads and repeats entries when their post count is increased, but I find that quite undesirable.


I'd also like to know if this is possible. Cause especially right now my whole news feed on Google Reader is filled with Smash Bros. because everyone is posting in it. Maybe just a way to disable it if you wanted to.


----------



## extended (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(shark1987 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(xenon @ Oct 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be possible to set the feed not to repeat entries?
> ...



Here's a third for this request... maybe just automatically regenerate a static rss file every time a release is posted to the front page?


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 11, 2008)

Doesn't seem to work in Firefox 3 for me either (just reformatted).


----------



## incognito54 (Feb 26, 2008)

and what about user submitted news? can't we have a feed for that?


----------



## ProdigySim (Feb 29, 2008)

Both RSS feeds are dead as of the server move.


----------



## arrid (Feb 29, 2008)

They are blank for me too :/

Tried variations of the show= argument and no difference.


----------



## ProdigySim (Feb 29, 2008)

I suppose it's possible that the list of articles to show is blank because of the update, and they will fill up again as new news posts are made....


----------



## Costello (Feb 29, 2008)

The RSS feeds are now fixed.


----------



## Retal (Apr 13, 2008)

By the way, RSS has been obsolete since Atom.


----------



## jergens (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think the WiiWare and Virtual Console releases are being included in the RSS feed. Any way we can get those in?


----------



## jelbo (Aug 3, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Hunter has also coded a RSS feed for latest topics:
> http://gbatemp.net/rss-topics.php
> This channel is now disabled for security reasons.
> 
> ...


What a shame, will it come back?


----------



## Tatsurou (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone know how to view box art in google reader?


----------



## jjgp08 (Jan 12, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> The content isn't supposed to be shown. If you want to read the posts you'll have to visit the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a really cool feature. Im going to add this to my site right aware and draw in some traffic.


----------



## jjgp08 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tatsurou said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to view box art in google reader?



I dont want to sound stupid but why would you want to do that?


----------



## Costello (Feb 3, 2005)

*RSS FEED URL*
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php

*NEW RSS FEATURE*
RSS news feed now fully customizable!
Click here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=238...st&p=542464


Hunter has also coded a RSS feed for latest topics:
http://gbatemp.net/rss-topics.php
This channel is now disabled for security reasons.


Enjoy!


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Mar 2, 2009)

Was wondering if there was a way to just have certain releases from a certain console, such as US releases of NDS. I think that would be kinda helpful for those who are just paying attention to regional releases.


----------



## Tatsurou (Mar 2, 2009)

jjgp08 said:
			
		

> Tatsurou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's easier to see if there is a game I want to download, especially if it has a Japanese game? It just makes it easier to see than the name of the game alone.
I still can't get the RSS to show the box arts, it did it a long time ago. ANy help?


----------



## Little (Mar 12, 2009)

heya guys. I think we really need a twitter of the new releases. Easiest way to do this is through the rss feed using twitterfeed.com i set up a new twitter account (gbatensreleases) and an open id for twitterfeed but alas... The rss is missing the tag for it to be able to tell whether a post is new. It says theres no valid  time stamp or guid on items. Can you look into making the rss feed compatible with this. Would be great if people can subscribe to a twitter that is just the releases. I can give the admin all the account details because that is a great username for such a feed! And respect to me because i wrote this all from my mobile phone!


----------



## Little (Mar 12, 2009)

note the twitter account is gbatempreleases... Not whatever i had written in that post!


----------



## bodean (Jun 9, 2009)

So do we have an RSS feed or not?


----------



## bodean (Jun 10, 2009)

Any idea?


----------



## bodean (Jun 15, 2009)

Bump. Any clue as to where we can find an RSS feed for this site?


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the RSS feeds got erased
at the forum home, bottom right you see RSS feeds, but they link to this topic and a topic thats gone
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=48


----------



## id242 (Jun 15, 2009)

No problems getting ALL the feeds here:
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php

And there are even modifiers for which board sections you want shown in your feed. Examples:
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=00010 - Just Wii
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=01100 - Just DS & GBA
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=10001 - Just Board News & Homebrew

Positions are:
10000 = Board News
01000 = GBA
00100 = NDS
00010 = Wii
00001 = Homebrew

There is another thread that details the RSS feeds exactly, if you search the forums, you may find it.
Im not sure why THIS THREAD was linked-to on the home page, but for those who are now here, I have posted enough to get you started.

Cheers!


----------



## Blizzzilla (Aug 31, 2009)

Would it be possible to add the pupDate tag to the rss feed? I´m aggregating several feeds into one list, but without pubDate my script can´t sort the items :/
I´m sure it´s only 1-2 lines of code for the rss script here on gbatemp.

Hopefully someone who can change these things reads this^^

[Edit] It´s integrated


----------



## ch1pl3t (Jan 13, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> OK, I've edited the rss script a little
> Now you can select exactly what you want in the RSS feed.



Unless you want an RSS feed for all new forum posts?  I can't figure out how to do this, and your post doesn't seem to cover it, which is particularly annoying since the 
GBAtemp Features Index at http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=48 has a link to your post entitled: "Latest Discussions RSS Feed"...


----------



## jooozek (Apr 15, 2010)

Will the RSS feed ever get rid of the number of replies to the thread in the description? It's really a big problem, I have no idea why no one ever mentioned it - in basically all standalone RSS readers every time the description changes, the client makes a new item because the description differs from the older one.


----------



## id242 (Apr 15, 2010)

jooozek...

because it is not really a problem at all, it is very easy:
If you want to know more information regarding the title, follow through to its web page.
If not, then dont click on the title and skip to the next item.

Ignore the content of the RSS because *the only thing useful of this RSS feed is the title.*


----------



## jooozek (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like you don't understand. 
Every time the description changes, a new unread item appears in the client and notifies me that there is an unread message.
So please don't tell me to ignore the description, that's an ignorant comment.


----------



## id242 (Apr 15, 2010)

jooozek, correct the settings in your standalone RSS reader to "do not update already downloaded news articles" or "only download new articles". simple as that.

or sort your feeds by "DATE", not by "NEW".

this thread was posted 5 years ago and in that time, no one has mentioned this as being a problem except you.


----------



## jooozek (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump for my request


----------



## Arithmatics (May 15, 2011)

What happened to the RSS feeds for new topics?

It would be nice if we could somehow personalize it further by integrating the topics we subscribed to to show everytime someone comments on it. Would REALLY be awesome


----------



## Charli (Jul 17, 2011)

it appears to me that there are somehow not all news in the feed when using the show parameter... the feed with show=11111 does not contain all the news that are in the feed when you don't use the show parameter
for example the current news about the DS Cart Replacement Cases is not included oO

is this a bug or on purpose?

*Edit:*
alright, looks like all gaming news are not included. Would be really great if they could also be implemented!


----------



## luluxiu (Jul 25, 2011)

While some unknown reason, it does not seem to work every night in the latest Firefox 3, it's just that bookmark to load fails, the scene set bookmarks ... I do not know why as a feed itself is visible in FF2 work-site bookmarks...


----------



## Charli (Aug 7, 2011)

Firefox 3? well you should try with Firefox 5 then


----------



## Costello (Feb 3, 2005)

*RSS FEED URL*
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php

*NEW RSS FEATURE*
RSS news feed now fully customizable!
Click here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=238...st&p=542464


Hunter has also coded a RSS feed for latest topics:
http://gbatemp.net/rss-topics.php
This channel is now disabled for security reasons.


Enjoy!


----------



## Saj (Apr 20, 2012)

...


----------



## Ace (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there a feed for User Submitted News? If not, can one be made please?

EDIT: Also, an RSS feed for this page: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums would also be nice.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 24, 2012)

I made an RSS feed for User submitted news and for official new (without releases).
You can click the RSS icon on the bottom left to get the links.

I never use RSS myself though, so I don't know how well it'll work. I set the update interval to 10 min.


----------



## Ace (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm... still not working on Rainmeter, but it does work on my browser, which is progress! I'm thinking it may have to do with the fact that it's displaying images, or perhaps the update interval? Maybe it needs to be more like the blog RSS, since that one works just fine on Rainmeter 

Oh, also, is a feed still possible for new content? I can recall Costello shutting it down, because it says latest topics is shut down for security reasons?  

EDIT:

Another suggestion would be one for http://gbatemp.net/m-portal?action=last10&what=0
which is basically which threads have been updated by who. This is actually closer to what I'm looking for than the View New Content.


----------



## Reploid (Dec 23, 2012)

My news-only subs (http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=10001) does not work since that infamous crash. If I use RSS button below it works, but feed will be crapped with some stuff that useless to me. Any way around? Using google reader.


----------

